
Vajra protects users from unsafe sites, suspicious emails, and cryptocoin miners - gvaishno
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vajra/mibdahogipimmfngmijkmmjoaecedmgk
======
gvaishno
We took an oath to make internet safe and accessible.

Features: ⦿ Email Protection ⦿ Anti fraudulent websites ⦿ Anti Cryptomining
and Ransomware ⦿ Anti Trackers

The Internet is a great place, it feels like you can do anything over it
nowadays, where you can buy anything you want, find information, meet many new
people... and lose all your money to scammers and fraudsters. We've never
liked that last part, so we started to fight back. We believe in the fight
against internet fraud is the only way to combat it.

